# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rate Crinum calamistratum



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Crinum calamistratum Difficult, moderately difficult, or easy?








Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Crinum calamistratum Difficult, moderately difficult, or easy?








Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I have grown this to a length of 3 feet in my old tank. That tank had DIY CO2 and about 2wpg. ph was way high too like around 8.

But yea it's a very easy plant to grow at least it was for me.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a great fondness for plants with long, slender leaves--you can use them in so many interesting ways, and with the wonderful loops and kinks and whirls you get with Crinum calamistratum, it's one of the best specimen plants, I think. I have found it easy to grow, but not so easy to propagate; all of mine are in my 55 gallon, with 2 pc wpg and pressurized CO2. One in particular has gotten very large, and I'm strongly tempted to dig it up and see if I can separate some bulbs from the main bulb--but I'm chicken, I'd hate to lose it,and they don't like to be disturbed; think I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

One of the ones that I grew had a smaller plant form on the side of the main plant. I didn't realize it until I dug them up. I just broke the baby plant off. It is growing in my main tank now.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What kind of growth rate have you guys seen? Any particular growth pattern? spurts? Steady?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I've found that each specimen has been different. One became established quickly and has grown steadily, although not extremely rapidly; its leaves are probably three feet long, though. Another has been sitting in the opposite corner of the tank and hadn't grown much at all in almost a year until a month or so ago, when it put out quite a growth spurt; it's at least double the size it was a month ago and the new leaves are much longer. It doesn't get quite as much light as the larger one (gets shaded periodically when the big crypts get out of hand), but conditions are otherwise identical, I really can't account for it. A third plant is somewhere in between, sat for a long time and then began growing slowly. I'll tell you one thing, it's hard to get a decent picture of my largest one, this is the best I could do on short notice; this tank has always been difficult to photograph.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

I just bought a small specimen. Do any of you have an additional info regarding how to plant it.

Thanks,

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

This is a plant you should try to avoid moving until it's well established, so think carefully about where you want to put it. Leave at least a third of the bulb exposed; you don't want to bury it all the way or it may rot. Make sure it's not shaded by other plants, especially when it's still small. It grows more slowly than other crinum species; I have a crinum tortifolia that I got from Robert about six months ago that has leaves four feet long and has already put up two daughter plants, and I've had only one new plant from my calamistratum plants in almost a year. By the way, for anyone who likes crinum species: I noticed in Robert's newsletter this week that he has tortifolia again. For anyone who likes crinums and has a big tank, this is a GREAT specimen or background plant--brilliant green color, propagates pretty rapidly and puts out leaves at least an inch wide and up to four feet long. I have a young angelfish pair that's taken it over and spawns on it regularly.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

The old leaves rotted away when I first planted my crinum in my tank. The new leaves will grow from the centre of the bulb.


----------



## superdave18 (Sep 2, 2009)

ive gotten a crinum calamistratum just recently, the old leaves all died away and it is just been sitting idle for about 1 month. i took this oppurtunity to move it to the front 3rd of my aquarium, im hoping it will start growing soon


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine grows at a moderate pace and never seems to melt, ei , hard water, co2, hi-light. It is self-pruning as after a certain length it gets caught in an internal needle wheel and chopped up.


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I would rate it as easy. I never paid attention to it and it grows quite well under high/low light conditions.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My largest crinum calamistratum...

I bought this XL size plant from Tropica on 2007.


----------

